# Rigs



## snivlem (Aug 1, 2008)

Staying at Perdido the 12th through the 19th.



I have been tying up some rigs, getting ready to come down, but I was wondering if any of the local tackle shops will sell home-made rigs for the surf, such as pompano and/or shark rigs. Should I expect any made from flouro? If so, which shop would be closest to me, staying at the Windemere.



I sure hope Ike does not have eyes on the gulf....


----------



## Hot Dog (Dec 14, 2007)

Check at Gray's Tackel in the Winn Dixie shopping center at Perdido Key. I think I saw some there the other day.

Charles Pensacola


----------

